# Lunch ideas to take to work...



## 18351

So my 3 months of dossing during my uni summer holidays has come to an end  and I'm about to start a full time work placement for one year

I was wondering what people do for lunches at work as I don't think a cheese sandwich will be sufficient to help me gain!

I usually cook pasta the night before and then have cold pasta with tuna and mayo for the next day...

Any better ideas?!


----------



## shieldsy

I would take

mince in a bolognese sauce with white rice or mashed potatoe

Tastes pretty good cold.


----------



## xpower

Beef,rice,veg nandos marinade


----------



## sammym09

chicken and rice with a sauce you like!


----------



## Nemises

Have you seen geo's thread 'grow at work' some good ideas in it. Search for it.

And theres

Pasta n tuna/chicken

Wraps

Oats & whey

Boiled eggs

Baked potatoe etc


----------



## bigleemurali

i take scrambled eggs with veggies and rice


----------



## 18351

Cheers guys, will give em a bash when i start work!


----------



## Bill-87

Chicken, Rice & Salsa is good.

I used to make Pasta and Chicken but for the "sauce" I used a tin of chopped tomatoes, peppers and onions, chilli powder, paprika, dash of worcester sauce and a touch of tomato sauce. Awesome!

Brown wrap, spinach, cooked chicken and if you mix hummus with curry paste it makes coronation chicken. Tastes good.


----------



## Silverchair

i just like to keep it simple.

100-150g of oats, 250g of chicken, 75g brocolli. sauce it up if you need. i often cba!


----------



## Spangle1187

Remember, when they have a coffee break to combat the mid afternoon low you can always break out a shake! Tea, coffee no thanks I will make my own, bang no need for hot water just give it a shake and yours is ready before theirs, and add oats if needed.

I have done this everywhere I work, some get it some don't, to the ones who don't I just say I am greedy ****er!


----------



## 18351

Spangle1187 said:


> Remember, when they have a coffee break to combat the mid afternoon low you can always break out a shake! Tea, coffee no thanks I will make my own, bang no need for hot water just give it a shake and yours is ready before theirs, and add oats if needed.
> 
> I have done this everywhere I work, some get it some don't, to the ones who don't I just say I am greedy ****er!


lol love it :thumb:


----------



## Will101

This type of thread comes up quite a lot and the usual outcome is that it is best to cook it the night before. I know a lot of people even prep a weeks meals at weekends and box them up for the week.

Work is a tricky one mate, kills training imo but such is life!!


----------



## 18351

Will101 said:


> I know a lot of people even prep a weeks meals at weekends and box them up for the week.


Do they freeze them and then defrost night before??


----------



## glen danbury

any food can be tupperwared up and eaten at the desk or during a break - if you have one of those companies which only allows one break and you can only eat 'snacks' at your desk then this works well

protein shake with oat bars/loaf

oat loaf

water

2 egg whites

75-100g oats

teaspoon baking powder

sweetner

cinnamon

(can add protein powder if you dont midn cooking it - i dont)

mix altogether and put in grease proof paper in a bread tin and bake for fifteen minutes - leave to cool and cut into slices

oat bars are similar but dont add the water and baking powder but rather mix into a dry sticky mixutre with an additional egg white and put in a non stick frying pan and flatten into a square shape with spatula of around and inch or so think

'fry' both sides and leave to cool and cut into a bar shapes


----------



## Will101

Jeevesy said:


> Do they freeze them and then defrost night before??


You can do this, especially if you want them to last longer. I would only keep for 3 days in the fridge myself once cooked but no reason not to prep a whole months food and freeze it then like you say, defrost night before! (ok, so you would need a lot of containers and a big freezer!)


----------

